# Whidbey Island, Wa. female needs a home



## sdespop (Dec 9, 2011)

A friend of mine rescued a female rat outside the local Papa Murphy's pizza a week ago & has been caring for her since. She is unable to keep this rat and we need to find her a home. She was real skinny & had apparently been out in the wild for some time when she was rescued but has gained weight & appears to be in good health. If you're in the Puget Sound area & interested in giving this girl a safe home, please let me know.


----------



## sdespop (Dec 9, 2011)

Here's a pic of her the night that she was rescued. She's a pretty girl


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Aw, she is so cute! I'm far away, or I'd take her.


----------



## OutThere129 (Dec 8, 2011)

I live in Bremerton and am wanting a new cage mate for my other two. How would you like to arrange this?


----------

